# [Help] emerge packages.mask et unmask (résolu)

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Pas vraiment nouveau de le monde linux mais dans le monde Gentoo, je suis ( je dois l'avouer ) assez perdu avec la gestion des packages gentoo. Je voulais mettre tcl_8.5, mais à ma grande suprise bien que la version soit stable elle ne l'ai pas pour gentoo   :Confused:  . J'ai donc vu que pour pouvoir l'installer il fallait jouer avec les mask et unmask. Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentilesse de m'expliquer comment ca marche ? Dois-je commenter dans mask ou decommenter dans unmask ? ou les deux ? ca signifie quoi un package hard masked ?

D'avance merciLast edited by bouriquo on Thu Feb 12, 2009 1:31 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

Tcl-8.5.x est "hard-masked" par les mainteneurs du package car il y a au moins un bugreport critique ou bloquant d'ouvert pour le justifier par exemple ou un nb total de bugreport trop important se rapportant au package, etc.

Dans le cas de Tcl-8.5.x en l'occurrence :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # MATSUU Takuto <matsuu@gentoo.org> (8 Mar 2008)
> 
> # Masked for Bug 173467
> ...

 

C'est une chaine de développement classique car ce n'est pas parce qu'un soft est considéré stable par son développeur qu'il l'est intégré dans un OS  :Wink: 

Après, rien ne t'empèche de l'utiliser malgré tout lorsque tu sais de quoi il retourne ; çà évite de crier en cas de pépin   :Wink: 

(Et si tu es en stable, pense également à le "dé-keyworder")

----------

## ppg

```

eix tcl

* dev-lang/tcl

     Available versions:  8.4.15 8.4.18 (~)8.4.19 [M](~)8.5.1 [M](~)8.5.5 {debug threads}

     Homepage:            http://www.tcl.tk/

     Description:         Tool Command Language

```

La version 8.5 est hard masked, ce qui signifie que pour l'utiliser tu dois à la fois la démasquer dans package.unmask et package.keywords

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Difficile de faire plus clair que la doc officielle : handbook-x86

Normalement ça devrait répondre a tes questions.

Pour tcl-8.5.5 :

- Démasquer la version 8.5.5 :

```
echo "=dev-lang/tcl-8.5.5" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

- Utiliser la branche test de l'arbre portage pour ce paquet :

Si tu es en 32bits :

```
echo "=dev-lang/tcl ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Si tu es en 64bits :

```
echo "=dev-lang/tcl ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Normalement après ça tu devrais pouvoir emerger tcl.

Gaby

[edit] Doublement grilled .... [/edit]

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions   :Very Happy:  .

Gaby : Même si la doc est clair sur ce qu'il convient de faire, je n'ai pas réelement compris l'utilisation des packages.mask packages.unmask et packages.keyword. D'autant que si j'ai bien suivi sur la doc le .mask n'est pas dans /etc/portage mais /usr/portage/profile   :Confused:  donc je m'y perds un peu ^^. Ma question était de savoir si il fallait que je modifie les deux fichiers .mask et unmask pour débloquer

ppg : Merci beaucoup de ta réponse, en fait si j'ai bien suivi le package tcl est bloqué à deux niveaux ? à la fois par la non stabilité de la lib et pour l'architecture c'est bien ça ?

boozo : Ok je comprends mieux ^^

Je vais décortiquer un peu plus alors  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *Official Gentoo Handbook wrote:*   

> Si un paquet a été masqué par les développeurs Gentoo et que vous voulez l'installer malgré les raisons précisées dans le fichier package.mask (par défaut dans le répertoire /usr/portage/profiles), ajoutez exactement la même ligne dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.unmask (ou dans un fichier de ce répertoire, si c'est un répertoire).

 

Ben.. c'est quand même clair et intuitif non ? pourquoi allez chercher midi à 14h ?   :Wink: 

Si on veux utiliser qqch de masqué → utiliser package.unmask pour le rendre disponible

Si on veux masquer qqch → utiliser package.mask pour le rendre indisponible

Le keywording (juste au dessus dans la doc) c'est pareil mais pour l'architecture en effet.

Si tu est en profile stable il te faudra donc dé-keyworder en plus pour le rendre disponible (après le de-hardmask)

Si tu es en profile unstable : ntd !

----------

## bouriquo

Rire Boozo,

Je sais bien, mais j'aurais cru que juste commenter dans le mask aurait suffit, en fait il vérifie d'abord le fichier unmask puis le fichier mask c'est ca ?

++

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Si on veux utiliser qqch de masqué → utiliser package.unmask pour le rendre disponible
> 
> Si on veux masquer qqch → utiliser package.mask pour le rendre indisponible

 

... en insistant lourdement sur le fait qu'on parle bien du répertoire /etc/portage !!! (il semble que la confusion vienne de là  :Wink:  )

Il ne faut en aucun cas toucher à /usr/portage : il fait partie du système et est mis automatiquement à jours suite aux différents --sync !

----------

## Gaby

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Je sais bien, mais j'aurais cru que juste commenter dans le mask aurait suffit, en fait il vérifie d'abord le fichier unmask puis le fichier mask c'est ca ? 

 

L'ordre de lecture des fichiers par emerge est le suivant :

/usr/portage/profile => /etc/portage/package.mask => /etc/portage/package.unmask

Ces 2 fichiers impactent le comportement d'emerge de la même façon que le fichier /usr/portage/profile sauf que ces fichiers de sont pas mis à jour lors d'une update.

Les fichiers dans /etc/portage n'existe pas au départ, à toi de les créer et d'y insérer les paquets.

----------

## bouriquo

Ok merci beaucoup ^^ je clôture donc le sujet .

++

----------

## bouriquo

Euh une dernière question actuellement j'ai une version 8.4, si je fais un emerge de la 8.5.5, il va me faire une upgrade de la 8.4 à la 8.5 ou je vais avoir les deux libs qui cohabitent ? Dois je faire un unmerge de la 8.4 avant ou pas ...

----------

## ghoti

La 8.4 et la 8.5 ont le même n° de slot (SLOT 0). La 8.5 va donc remplacer automatiquement la 8.4

----------

## bouriquo

Ah ok merci ^^

++ et désolé de toutes ces questions de newbies  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouriquo

Bonjour, 

Merci pour toutes les explications, j'ai reussi à compiler tcl en 8.5, cependant aprés j'ai eu un soucis avec expect, j'ai finis par reussir, mais j'aurais aimer savoir quel est la syntaxe exacte des atoms qu'on peut utiliser dans les .mask unmask et keyword ...

et savoir aussi pourquoi si je vais un emerge expect il ne me remonte pas le package expect 8.44 ??

----------

## kwenspc

Humpf tout ça est tout de même super expliqué dans la doc officielle  :Neutral: 

----------

## bouriquo

Ah oui ? et c'est indiqué ou ? car sincérement j'ai bien vu parler des packages.mask .unmask etc .. mais en aucun d'un cas de la syntaxe de atoms   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Ah oui ? et c'est indiqué ou ? car sincérement j'ai bien vu parler des packages.mask .unmask etc .. mais en aucun d'un cas de la syntaxe de atoms  

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

ah ouais ça va pas loin en effet   :Confused: 

Suis sûr d'avoir vu par le passé une description plus rigoureuse.

----------

## Gaby

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> et savoir aussi pourquoi si je vais un emerge expect il ne me remonte pas le package expect 8.44 ??

 

Tu vas un peu vite en version, c'est la 5.44 dont tu dois parler :  expect 

Comme tu le vois sur ce lien, la 5.44 est keywordée en ~arch, il faut donc rajouter ce paquet à ton package.keywords.

Pour les synthaxes des fichiers .mask et .unmask :

```
=découpage_portage/paquet_versionné
```

exemple :

```
=dev-lang/tcl-8.5.5 
```

démasquera uniquement la version 8.5.5 de tcl.

```
>=dev-lang/tcl-8.5.5 
```

démasquera les versions supérieure ou égale à 8.5.5

----------

## pititjo

Il n'est pas toujours nécessaire d'indiquer la version du paquet dans l'atom : dev-lang/tcl est tout à fait valable et concerne toutes les versions du paquet.

----------

## Gaby

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> Il n'est pas toujours nécessaire d'indiquer la version du paquet dans l'atom : dev-lang/tcl est tout à fait valable et concerne toutes les versions du paquet.

 

Tu es sur de ton coup ? j'ai souvenir de me faire jeter par emerge régulièrement à cause de du versionnement. Par contre avec package.keywords, je suis sur que la version n'est pas indispensable.

----------

## bouriquo

Merci pour ces infos Gaby, mais je crois enfin faut que je le verifie encore, que lorsque j'avais mis dans mon unmask >=dev-lang/expect-5.44 si je faisais un emerge ou autre, il m'indiquait une erreur au niveau de mon fichier unmask.

Sinon concernant la recherche avec emerge --search il n'est pas censé ramener aussi les packages masqués ?

----------

## pititjo

 *Gaby wrote:*   

>  *pititjo wrote:*   Il n'est pas toujours nécessaire d'indiquer la version du paquet dans l'atom : dev-lang/tcl est tout à fait valable et concerne toutes les versions du paquet. 
> 
> Tu es sur de ton coup ? j'ai souvenir de me faire jeter par emerge régulièrement à cause de du versionnement. Par contre avec package.keywords, je suis sur que la version n'est pas indispensable.

 

Après vérification, il semblerait en effet que dans package.unmask il faille mettre la même atom que dans le mask. De toute façon, mieux vaux ne « dé-hard-masker » que la version que l'on souhaite, ça évite de mauvaises surprises plus tard.

----------

## Gaby

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces infos Gaby, mais je crois enfin faut que je le verifie encore, que lorsque j'avais mis dans mon unmask >=dev-lang/expect-5.44 si je faisais un emerge ou autre, il m'indiquait une erreur au niveau de mon fichier unmask.
> 
> Sinon concernant la recherche avec emerge --search il n'est pas censé ramener aussi les packages masqués ?

 

Forcement, expect est rangé dans dev-tcltk et pas dans dev-lang.

emerge --search te donne les paquets que trouve emerge. Tu peux utiliser eix pour checher un paquets dans toutes les branches.

----------

## bouriquo

Bonjour Gaby,

Merci pour ces infos, mais je ne comprends pas quelque chose. Pourquoi quand je fais un emerge par moment cela me donne les paquets masqués et parfois non ?

Merci

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Pourquoi quand je fais un emerge par moment cela me donne les paquets masqués et parfois non ?

 

Que veux-tu dire ?

emerge n'essaie d'installer que les paquets non masqués, ou plus exactement, les paquets qui apparaissent finalement comme non masqués après l'analyse des fichiers de masque situés dans /etc/portage.

Si tu parles des dépendances, alors, oui il est possible qu'une application nécessite l'installation d'une version précise et masquée d'un autre paquet. Dans ce cas, emerge te le dit et c'est à toi de faire en sorte de démasquer ledit paquet si tu trouves que c'est pertinent.

En principe, un paquet non masqué ne devrait pas dépendre d'un paquet masqué mais la perfection n'étant pas de ce monde, il y a parfois des oublis et des emmêlages de pinceaux !  :Smile: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Ghoti,

En fait je me suis apperçu que par moment lorsque je faisais un emerge --search pour voir la disponibilité d'un package, il me remontait de temps en temps des packages masqués. Ma problèmatique est de savoir si pour certain package que je connais s'il existe une version supérieur mais en "Masked" et jusqu'a aujourd'hui avec la commande emerge --search ca marche une fois sur deux   :Embarassed:  je dois pas être douer pour gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Tu as un exemple concret ?

----------

## Gaby

Effectivement, le résultat est même surprenant :

```
Shogun gaby # emerge --search compiz

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : compiz ]

[ Applications found : 10 ]

 

*  dev-python/compizconfig-python [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 257 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Python Bindings

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compiz-bcop [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 69 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Option code Generator

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 232 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Gconf Backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 399 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Kconfig Backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/libcompizconfig [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 285 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Configuration System (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,480 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Extra Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,057 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 763 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Unsupported Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-wm/compiz [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,429 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.compiz.org/

      Description:   3D composite and windowmanager

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

*  x11-wm/compiz-fusion [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion (meta)

      License:       GPL-2

```

Mais curieusement :

 *Quote:*   

> Shogun gaby # emerge --search x11-wm/compiz
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : x11-wm/compiz ]
> ...

 

Je ne comprend pas pouquoi la sortie n'est pas la même pour ce paquet.

Si on ajoute Compiz à package.keywords :

```
Shogun gaby # emerge --search compiz

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : compiz ]

[ Applications found : 10 ]

 

*  dev-python/compizconfig-python [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 257 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Python Bindings

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compiz-bcop [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 69 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Option code Generator

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 232 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Gconf Backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 399 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Kconfig Backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/libcompizconfig [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 285 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Configuration System (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,480 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Extra Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,057 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 763 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Unsupported Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-wm/compiz

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,429 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.compiz.org/

      Description:   3D composite and windowmanager

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

*  x11-wm/compiz-fusion [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion (meta)

      License:       GPL-2
```

Il donne bien la dernière version non masked.

Par contre si quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi il me donne ça :

```
Shogun gaby # emerge --search x11-wm/compiz

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : x11-wm/compiz ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Là je comprend plus ... 

Conclusion eix c'est bien ^^

Gaby

----------

## bouriquo

Hello à vous deux ^^,

Alors en fait je crois que Gaby ma devancé ^^, je n'ai pas testé avec compiz mais effectivement j'ai le même comportement et c'est pourquoi j'avoue être un peu perdu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Par contre si quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi il me donne ça :
> 
> ```
> Shogun gaby # emerge --search x11-wm/compiz
> 
> ...

 

 :Cool:  *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --search (-s)
> 
>               [...]
> 
> If you want  to  include  the category into the search string, prepend an @: 
> ...

 

```
$ emerge -s @x11-wm/compiz

Searching...

[ Results for search key : x11-wm/compiz ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  x11-wm/compiz

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,429 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.compiz.org/

      Description:   3D composite and windowmanager

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

*  x11-wm/compiz-fusion

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion (meta)

      License:       GPL-2

```

  :Cool: 

----------

## Gaby

Arf pas vu cette subtilité ...   :Embarassed: 

@bouriquo : emerge te sort la liste des paquets vue en filtrant avec l'arch et le "maskage" mais si un paquet existe sans apparaitre dans cette liste filtré, il te l'affiche sous la version la plus à jour dans portage même si elle est masked. Ca évite un résultat vide alors que le programme est bien dans l'arbre. Donc normalement les résultats masked n'existe pas sous la forme arch (si tu es en arch dans make.conf). C'est comme ça que je le comprend en tout cas ...

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

@Gaby : ok je veux bien mais pourquoi il ne remonte pas tous les packages masqués. Typiquement lorsque je faisais un emerge --search tcl il me remontait tout le temps que la version non masqué alors qu'il en existe une masqué plus récente.

Merci

----------

## Gaby

Oui mais les versions masked ne sont pas sensé être utilisées car elles posent problème dans certain cas. Il te sort donc la dernière version viable pour ton système.

Si tu veux faire une recherche et obtenir toutes les versions (arch ~arch et masked), utilise eix qui en plus est plus rapide.

Il te sort ça sous la forme :

```
[I] dev-lang/tcl

     Available versions:  8.4.15 8.4.18 ~8.4.19 [M]~8.5.1 [M]~8.5.5 {debug threads}

     Installed versions:  8.4.18(18:59:55 13.11.2008)(-debug -threads)

     Homepage:            http://www.tcl.tk/

     Description:         Tool Command Language

```

----------

## ghoti

Revenons aux vertus de l'exemple pratique et des couleurs :  :Wink: 

En partant d'une architecture x86 stable :

 *Quote:*   

> $ emerge --search @dev-lang/tcl
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : dev-lang/tcl ]
> ...

 

Tu noteras que les versions instables ou masquées n'apparaissent que si elles sont démasquées dans les fichiers de masques adéquats.

emerge donne la plus haute version possible en tenant compte de ces fichiers de masques.

Par contre, pour les paquets qui n'ont aucune version stable, emerge liste la version masquée (afin, comme dit Gaby, d'éviter d'avoir une liste vide  :Wink:  ) :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --search tclgpgme
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : tclgpgme ]
> ...

 

----------

## bouriquo

Ok merci Gaby ^^, eix est dans quel ebuild ?

Sinon j'ai bien compris qu'il ne remontait que les packages correspondant à l'arbre de portage actuel et à l'arch utilisée. Etant donné que je suis en arch x86, normal qu'il ne me remonte pas les packages masqués.

Je reste quand même étonné que pour certains ebuild ca marche ^^

----------

## Gaby

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Ok merci Gaby ^^, eix est dans quel ebuild ?

 

Il est dans app-portage/eix

----------

## bouriquo

 :Embarassed:  Oups j'ai l'air d'un neuneu maintenant   :Laughing: 

Merci beaucoup

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Je reste quand même étonné que pour certains ebuild ca marche ^^

 

Exemple ?

----------

## bouriquo

Hello à vous deux.

Merci pour toutes ces informations, en fait je viens de m'appercevoir que j'avais dis une grosse c*****  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:  . Non c'est bon je pense avoir bien saisi la notion de packages mask et autres.

En fait ce qui m'a embrouillé c'est justement que si je faisais un emerge --search tcl, je voyais dans la list des packages masqués. Mais après relecture tout est devenu limpide. comme vous l'indiqué c'est pour ne pas fournir de liste vide, ceci dit cela n'est pas très logique puisque si l'on se trompe dans le mot de recherche il ne remonte rien ^^.

Merci beaucoup en tout cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> ceci dit cela n'est pas très logique puisque si l'on se trompe dans le mot de recherche il ne remonte rien ^^.

 

Ben s'il ne remonte rien, c'est qu'il n'y a rien ! ^^

S'il n'y a que des packages masqués, alors il y a quelque-chose, donc il faut une liste.

Plus logique que ça, tu meurs !  :Laughing: 

Cela dit "emerge -q --search rien" ramène quelque-chose :

```
Searching...

[ Results for search key : rien ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

*  dev-tex/serienbrief

*  games-engines/sarien

*  x11-themes/experience

*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-experience
```

 :Mr. Green:   :Cool: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Ghoti,

Je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec ce que tu dis   :Laughing: , si il remonte des packages masqués, il faudrait qu'il les remonte tout le temps enfin moi je trouverai ça plus pertinent ^^. car la en fait il fait des exceptions, dans la logique du programmeur c'est plutôt se prendre la tête pour pas grand chose. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué.  :Very Happy: 

CELA DIT ^^ il suffit de le savoir et après ça ne surprend plus ...

Et pas mal pour le emerge rien ^^ .

----------

## bouriquo

Re ^^

J'ai voulu regardé pour mettre en place kde4, j'ai trouvé un nom d'ebuild particulier x11-libs/qt:4 quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire à quoi ca correspond ? Bon j'imagine bien que c'est pour la version 4 de qt, mais pourquoi si je fais un emerge --search x11-libs/qt:4 ca ne marche pas ?

D'avance merci

----------

## Gaby

Je vais peut être dire une connerie mais qt:4 ce ne serait pas simplement le slot de qt v4

Si c'est bien ça le paquet en question est x11-libs/qt mais ce paquet a plusieurs version (v3 et v4) possible en meme temps dans des slots séparés.

J'ai bon ? ....

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Je viens en remettre une couche  :Very Happy: , j'ai installé une funtoo 64 et je m'apprêtais à installer kde 4.2, je vais donc sur le tuto et récupère le package.unmask, mais à mon grand étonnement c'est écrit comme ça : 

```
~kde-base/akonadi-4.2.0
```

Pourquoi c'est pas >= ? ça signifie quoi ce ~ ?

Autre question je suis obligé de prendre le fichier keywords aussi ? même si j'ai pris une funtoo 64 qui est par définition en unstable ?

Et pkoi dans ce fichier il y a écrit les packages comme ça :

```
kde-base/akonadi-4.2.0
```

 sans le ~x86 ou ~amd64

Merci pour votre aide ...

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Pourquoi c'est pas >= ? ça signifie quoi ce ~ ?

 

le préfixe "~" indique d'accepter n'importe quelle révision de la version de base donnée (par exemple 4.2.0-r1 si elle existe)

 *Quote:*   

> Autre question je suis obligé de prendre le fichier keywords aussi ? même si j'ai pris une funtoo 64 qui est par définition en unstable ?

 

A mon avis, non mais sous réserves, car je ne connais pas cette version  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Et pkoi dans ce fichier il y a écrit les packages comme ça :
> 
> ```
> kde-base/akonadi-4.2.0
> ```
> ...

 

Dans ce fichier, s'il n'y a rien d'indiqué, ~ARCH est implicite ...

Tout cela est expliqué en long et en large dans "man 5 portage" et "man 5 ebuild"  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Rohhh je préféré parler à des personnes que de faire man 5 ^^

Non mais trêve de plaisanterie, j'ai regardé mais j'avais pas trouvé l'info ceci dit j'ai fait ça ce matin à 5 h donc je devais pas avoir les yeux en faces des trous   :Laughing:  .

Autre question alors, pourquoi si je mets :

```
>=kde-base/kde-4.2.0
```

Si je fais un emerge -pv kde, il ne me remonte jamais la dernière version toujours la 3.5.9 ? il me semblait qu'à partir du moment ou c'était demasqué il prenait la version la plus haute non ? si je fais avec les sets la ca marche mais bon c'est normale puisque c'est écrit en dure dans le set ^^.

Parcontre c'est bien ça le :4.2 après un atom correspond au slot ?

Dsl j'ai vraiment du mal avec la gestion de packages gentoo lol

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Autre question alors, pourquoi si je mets :
> 
> ```
> >=kde-base/kde-4.2.0
> ```
> ...

 

Tout simplement parce qu'il n'existe pas d'ebuild kde-base/kde supérieur à 3.5.9 !

kde-base/kde-3.5.9 EST la dernière version !  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Parcontre c'est bien ça le :4.2 après un atom correspond au slot ?

 

Oui  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

euh y a pas d'ebuild de la 4.2.x ?? et le tuto d'install de kde-4.2 il utilise pas des ebuilds ?

Merci pour les autres infos ...

EDIT : 

Autant pour moi je crois que j'ai confondu avec la notion de meta package :s et en effet il n'y en a pas depuis la 4.x donc forcement

dsl pour ces questions débiles   :Laughing: 

Parcontre comment je peux faire pour builder kde 4.2.61 ?

----------

## ppg

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autant pour moi je crois que j'ai confondu avec la notion de meta package :s et en effet il n'y en a pas depuis la 4.x 

 

```
$  eix kde-meta

[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  

   (3.5)   3.5.9 ~3.5.10

   (4.1)   ~4.1.4

   (4.2)   ~4.2.0

   {accessibility mysql nls}

     Installed versions:  3.5.9(3.5)(19:11:42 07.02.2009)(nls -accessibility)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer, split kde-base/* packages

```

Il y a toujours les meta pour kde 4.x

----------

## ghoti

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Il y a toujours les meta pour kde 4.x

 

Il voulait dire qu'il n'y avait plus de version monolithique depuis la 3.5.9  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Parcontre comment je peux faire pour builder kde 4.2.61 ?

 

overlay kde-testing

----------

## bouriquo

Ok il est pas encore dans l'arbre de portage donc ?

----------

## ghoti

Si tu ne le vois pas dans eix après un emerge --sync, c'est qu'il n'y est pas !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Avant de te lancer dans des installations "unstable", je te conseillerais tout de même de maîtriser un peu plus les outils liés à portage !  :Wink: 

----------

## ppg

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Ok il est pas encore dans l'arbre de portage donc ?

 

Non, si tu veux utiliser l'overlay kde-testing (ou un autre), il faut utiliser layman.

----------

